# Living alone



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

First, yes, I'm a spoiled, entitled brat. I know that, you don't have clog the thread telling me so.

I currently live alone, making ends meet with a bit left over in a pretty dumpy area. I can live alone just fine here, but I'm also in a very poor city where things are cheap in general. I am, however, interested in moving sometime after I've saved a bit, possibly out of state. As I read (and I was initially tipped off by a post here on PerC), living alone is actually supposed to be crazy expensive, with significantly higher rent and utilities. I'll be honest, I had no idea $400-500 rooms or studios were so rare.

Yet I'm planning for the future, or trying to, and I'm starting to wonder how one might live alone reasonably without roommates. I kind of don't know what I'm asking: what to look for, ways to cut costs, how much to save? Maybe if anyone has experience to share with living alone.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

* *




Why would anyone call you entitled? Entitlement would be for example you wanting someone else to pay for your stuffs, but now you want to live by your own means and this kind of independency is admirable.




As for cutting costs, Perhaps if you want to work in the cities where renting a home is more expensive, then try to rent a home a bit farther but not too costly in terms of transportation. For example, I live (not alone thought) around an hour from the main city where I work as the price is cheaper.

Another thing you can try is to cook in bigger portions during weekends for example, then freeze portions of food and unfreeze them during the week for dinner or meals.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh wow. Yes, they are. Though in a city with expensive rates, it's normal to ask for a salary that is adjusted to those higher costs of living. This is why you can narrow it down to city/area in those wage-checker sites. 

It's a pretty broad question. My belief is that in addition to cutting personal costs, which can easily be done by cooking your food yourself, buying appliances to help with that, buying in bulk, on sale/online, etc. a person should be aiming higher as well, thinking of ways they can earn more money in the same amount of time.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


> Why would anyone call you entitled? Entitlement would be for example you wanting someone else to pay for your stuffs, but now you want to live by your own means and this kind of independency is admirable.


Because I don't want to do something very common (live with roommates) for personal reasons that amount to "I don't want to/I don't like it." I was half-expecting someone to say "Well, too bad, you have to, just like everyone else your age, unless you want virtually all your money going towards basic living expenses." 

Besides, someone paid for my stuff for years, and I'm gradually severing ties there - most recently I got my own phone plan, for example.

To you and @Metasentient, huh, it seems I'm already doing a lot of that stuff, it might just be a matter of refining it. That actually comes as a bit of a surprise...though you made a good point about location. I've been looking around online just out of curiosity to see what's out there, and it seems cheap places to live _do_ exist, if you're willing to travel.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It is very difficult. Living with roommates is somewhat a fact of life when you are younger. Scour Craigslist for efficiency apartments. They have everything included. It is like a little motel room with a stove, kitchen, etc.

You could probably qualify for public assistance but that would be a hassle and a half. The waiting lists on public housing make me lol. It isn't even funny. But still makes me lol. We are talking years.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It entirely depends on where you move to, what your skill set is, and what the job market in a given area is like for that skill set. 

The fastest way to get an idea of how much you might be paying in the city you move to (assuming you live in the U.S.) is to check craigslist. See what prices apartments go for. Then, once you've found prices in a few different areas, cross-reference with citydata.com and see what kind of neighborhoods these places are located in. 

That will give you an idea of how much you'll have to pay to afford the area you want. 

It's a rule of thumb (although this is also highly dependent on where you live) that you should pay no more than 30% of your monthly income towards rent. 

So take that apartment in the location you like, multiple the cost times three, and then multiply that by 12. Should give you a very rough estimate of how much you'll need to make a year to get what you want. 

There's always room for shift in that equation, but it's a good grounding point if you don't know where to begin.

EDIT: here's a good link http://www.nakedapartments.com/blog/rent-to-income/

I forgot to mention, most landlords (and especially ones in cities where rooms are in high demand) will expect you make a certain amount of income in order to qualify for an apartment.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Living with roommates is a requirement when you are young? I never knew anyone who did after they graduated college.

As for the cost of apartments being higher in other areas. Yes, it is, but normally you get paid more too and it almost balances out.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Where I live, I'd be laughed off the block if I mentioned living alone. Yes, it's expensive. From my limited house-sitting experience (I've never lived alone for extended periods, never had the desire to), food's a nightmare when you're living alone. If you're looking somewhere near a major city like NYC :

fuhgedabouit.

If you're wage is quite high, ignore everything I said. If you're earning average wages, don't move unless you have a pressing need to.


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

I have never had a roommate and I plan to keep it that way. As far as suggestions go, most have already been covered. I do think it's important to watch out for your safety. If you're going to live near an urban area, though it may cost more, it would be better to live near more people. This is especially true if you don't plan on driving everywhere. If you want to walk more, it's definitely safer to live in an area that gets a moderate amount of foot traffic.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Go to Craigslist and check under room for rent (not apartment for rent). More and more people rent out their unused rooms for extra money. I just checked for someone who's planning to enroll in a community college in Glendora California. Her budget is $600 a month or less. I found several at her price range. 

You are sharing a house with your landlord but you have your own room (and own bath if it's included). You may also negotiate to use kitchen and laundry. Some landlord would ask you to chip in some money for utility, water, gas, cable, and internet. Everything is negotiable when it comes to renting a room.


----------



## Larch (Oct 14, 2015)

I lived alone on a tight budget for quite a few years as a graduate student, and I loved it. I don't recall ever being seriously concerned for my safety. 

Here are some money saving tips, in addition to the tips on budgeting food and renting rooms others have posted above. 

Don't own a vehicle, if possible. You will save a ton of money on gas, parking and insurance. If you buy a bike, try to find an older model from the 60s or 70s. They're sturdier, cheaper, and less likely to be stolen. 

It's sometimes worth it to live in a central location/close to work even if you have to pay a little more rent. If you can walk or bike for your daily activities you will save money on transit passes and also become very fit, without having to get a gym membership. 

Shop at thrift stores. It's actually possible to be decently fashionable wearing used clothing, unless you wear an unusual size, in which case you might have a more difficult time with selection.

Invite your friends over for tea sometimes, as it's almost always cheaper than eating out. And then you have a chance to show off your lovely place!

Good luck!


----------

